# anyone have any rats for sale?



## Ashley_R (Oct 5, 2008)

hey all

was just wondering if anyone has any rats for sale around south Yorkshire i have 2 and my gf now wants some but no breeders that have websites have any litters coming up so thought id ask on here

cheers


----------



## Jammy (Sep 15, 2008)

Ashley_R said:


> hey all
> 
> was just wondering if anyone has any rats for sale around south Yorkshire i have 2 and my gf now wants some but no breeders that have websites have any litters coming up so thought id ask on here
> 
> cheers


To find out who has litters try Fancy Rats • Index page 
also another good place where there are a few members with litters at the moment is Welcome to Ratville

Hope that helps x


----------



## Leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

Heya Jammy didnt realise you were a member of RV & FR lol

Ashley are you wanting your rats for breeding? if so try - Bohemian Rattery - Home of the Bohemian Rats
Gwerthfawr Rattery 
| Breeding Berkshire, Hooded, Capped and Varigated.

If your not wanting to breed have you considered adopting a rescue? theres loads of rats looking for homes, Spoiled_Rat on here runs a mini rat rescue.


----------



## Jammy (Sep 15, 2008)

Leigh said:


> Heya Jammy didnt realise you were a member of RV & FR lol


Yep im Jammy or Julietm1977 on ITWOR RV an FR and i show too loves me ratties


----------



## Ashley_R (Oct 5, 2008)

i had rescue rats once and they wer horrible took a nice big chunk out of my finger wouldnt let me get close no matter what kept attacking me let them come out there cage get used to the surroundings tried again and BAM attacked again lol so yeah not got the best run with rescues

and there is none on the fancy rat website thanks for your help thoguh


----------



## Leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

not all rescues are like that, they just need time, I had a rescue come in who wouldnt allow me to go near him & he jumped out of the cage on to the floor so I had no choice but to catch him because I have dogs, when I got him he bit hard down to the bone on my finger, it went blue, wouldnt stop bleeding for a long time & it took over a week for to be able to use it again. he is great now I can pick him up without any trouble at all... thats just one rat out of the 22 I have, the rest have had their own issues but are ok.


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

i have 2 rescue girls who r adorable they were very nervous when i got them but u hv 2 expect that wen they're rescues. They fine now though but they seem 2 prefer my 9 yr old 2 me. even though im the 1 who cleans and feeds them. typical females lol


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

please check out "spoiled rats" rescue site.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I have my husband free to a good home LOL


----------



## Leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

hilary bradshaw said:


> please check out "spoiled rats" rescue site.


I agree... I think Ive already mentioned her though. All her rescues are handled everyday.


----------



## Ashley_R (Oct 5, 2008)

thank you all for the help 2 rats have joined my girlfreinds family 
what the hell throw your husband alls well lol


----------



## Jammy (Sep 15, 2008)

Ashley_R said:


> thank you all for the help 2 rats have joined my girlfreinds family
> what the hell throw your husband alls well lol


Oooh great where from what sex/colour age etc ???


----------

